# Bad commentator and bad referee!



## dietbuddha (Jul 5, 2007)

Why is the commentator on bodog constantly shouting. It's really iritating and detracts for the fight. The really need to let some of the fighter who co-commentates do the majority of the speaking. The only guy more iritating in is the ufc commentator Mike Goldberg. He must be somebody's cousin. I don't know how else he could keep his job. They should get rid of him and just have Joe Rogan.

The referee in the Rea/Avellan fight was horrible. He didn't restart the fight on the ground after stopping for doctor check. And he let Rea get pounded without intelligent defense for far to long before stopping it.


----------



## mjm7496 (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you're referring to Colonel Bob Sheridan. If so I absolutely agree with you. I'm not bothered so much by his shouting as I am his complete lack of knowledge about MMA. I was watching an older bout from Costa Rica I think when he was working with Paul Lazenby. The fighter got into the full mount and Sheridan said, "And now he goes for that North/South mount." WTF? This is one of many possible examples.

Why can't they get a guy that knows what he is talking about AND has some charisma?


----------



## BlueCriminal (Mar 21, 2007)

I was just watching bodog today, and he kept calling the spinning backfist 'that spinning move' even after the other announcer called it a spinning backfist. I guess its small details but at least they could have someone learn a bit about it before they start commenting.


----------



## Ramzee (May 23, 2007)

Mike Goldberg isnt that bad


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

goldber is aight


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, the Colonel sounds like he's got a mouthful of food every time he opens his mouth. He's is a terrible MMA announcer, and what gets me is that I went to bodog's website the day of the Fedor/Lindland fight when they first announced that this guy would be announcing, and they were putting him over as a complete expert in MMA and he knows so much. They made this guy's credentials sound so good, that I was very dissapointed when he actually started talking about MMA.


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

you should add bad fighters aswell. Theres a few good figher but it just hard to watch


----------



## johnfromthe219 (Sep 9, 2007)

dietbuddha said:


> Why is the commentator on bodog constantly shouting. It's really iritating and detracts for the fight. The really need to let some of the fighter who co-commentates do the majority of the speaking. The only guy more iritating in is the ufc commentator Mike Goldberg. He must be somebody's cousin. I don't know how else he could keep his job. They should get rid of him and just have Joe Rogan.
> 
> The referee in the Rea/Avellan fight was horrible. He didn't restart the fight on the ground after stopping for doctor check. And he let Rea get pounded without intelligent defense for far to long before stopping it.


he really like his job for the commetater and gets hard on the sight of ppl wrestlin around sweatin and what not


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, I was worried that I was going to have to listen to that guy every time I watched the Emelianenko brothers fight. He is terrible :fight02:


----------



## mratch19 (Nov 19, 2007)

im glad im not alone on this. this guy is a clown. i was watching a costa rica event and hes so brutal. He exagerates everything so badly. A guy was on the ground and got a shot to the ribs was not even worth mentioning and its all he talked about for 5 minutes lol. WOW THAT WAS SO DEEP I COULD ACTUALLY SEE IT PENETRATE HIS RIBS! WOW WOW JUST AMAZING WOW ******* UNREAL. please someone neeeds to cut off his vocal cords or teach him a thing or too about mma. WOW HIS NOSE IS BLEEDING SHIT THIS IS THE BEGINING OF THE END! WOW HIS NOSE IS ACTUALLY BLEEDING! HOLY SHIT WUT A SHOT TO THE RIBS! I SWEAR IT TOUCH HIS RIBS! WOW IS THERE ACTUALLY SKIN COVERING HIS RIBS I SWEAR I JUST SAW THEM! lol bodog is brutal.


----------



## Sydon666 (Oct 11, 2006)

You can't realy go wrong with a commentator that comes from the sport itself. It's about adding depth to the fight. I need someone that explains stuff so that I or at least someone new to mma can get some clarefication about what is going on. I dont need a guy 'yelling' the obvious and irritating me to the point where I puy on music so I can watch the fights in peace. 

When it comes to refs. this is verry serious. Would you like to go into the ring knowing you might be coming out with braindamage because the ref might not be that good? Other than fighters, the second thing you need to make a bout happen is a ref. Want the fighters to come back and fight another time? Don't let them die, thus hire the best referee's possible. Why do you think dean and mirgliotta are on most of the ppv's.


----------



## nevrsummr13 (Mar 5, 2008)

theyre just trying to catch the attention of the guys who are watching to see someone get braindamaged which is not where we want this sport to go

unfortunately that demographic is the majority of MMA fans so theres no reason for them to not have him cause the yelling just gets people more excited

i usually just put on music to watch the fights cause i cant stand the announcers that know nothing about the sport

at least goldberg is trying hes been getting a lot better


----------



## Anthrax (Apr 7, 2008)

nevrsummr13 said:


> at least goldberg is trying hes been getting a lot better


Yea I like goldberg way more than that obnoxious rogan


----------

